# WinTV Theater: FLACKERNDER MONITOR!



## Mainstream (1. Juni 2002)

Wie soll ich anfangen?

Also, ich habe mir eine WinTV Theater Tunerkarte gekauft, die eigentlich einwandfrei funktioniert! Aber: Immer wenn ich länger als 10 min fernsehe, fängt der Monitor an zuflackern!

Anderer Seits: Wenn ich das Antennenkabel rausziehe, oder über einen ( geborgten ) Viedeorekorder laufen lasse, dann flackert der Monitor nicht ( auch nicht nach mahr als 5 h )!

Da ich keinen Videorecorder mein Eigen nenne und auch nicht auf das Fernsehen verzichten will, muss es eine Alternative geben um einwandfrei Fernsehen zu können!

Wenn jemand dieses Problem kennt ( und hoffentlich auch gelöst hat ) dann könnte er antworten!
(Anders als Haupauge, da ich nach ca 14d immernoch auf eine Antwort warte! :[ )


----------



## Carndret (1. Juni 2002)

Erst mal wundert es mich, dass du keine Antwort von denen bekommen hast. Ich hatte mal ein anderes Problem mit dem Bild und die Antwort kam recht schnell und war sehr hilfreich und professionel.
Nun zu deinem Problem: wie genau flackert es. Wird es kurz schwarz, erscheinen Streifen (z.B nur von einer Seite wie bei mir) oder was genau passiert da?
Das es mit dem Videorekorder klappt könnte sein, weil du es ja nicht über dem Tuner laufen lässt, d.h es könnte etwas mit dem Tuner zu tun haben.
Welchen Chipsatz hast du? BT8x8,... oder einen neueren?


----------



## Mainstream (6. Juni 2002)

Danke für deine Antwort!

( Tschuldigung , dass ich erst jetzt antworte! Stress in der Schule! )

HAUPAUGE HAT DOCH NOCH GEANTWORTET: Direkt nach  deiner Antwort  kam eine von Haupauge: Das Problem liegt an meiner Antennenleitung: Es fließt Strom durch und ich brauche eine Art "Mantelstromfilter"!
( Was auch immer das sei! )

Nochmals Danke für deine Mühe!


----------

